
Ask HN: Ideas for wedding website? - 2dvisio
I know it is a bit strange request on HN, but nevertheless I have hope in the &#x27;thinking outside the box&#x27; that this audience can provide :)<p>Have you planned your or someone else&#x27;s wedding and did it involve a website? What are your ideas about it?
Things like, special domain name, structure of the website, features?
Any suggestion is welcome ;)
======
patrics123
Planning one for next year, thinking about a website to send around. Quick
thoughts:

\- website is (maybe) looked at twice, (if at all). On invitation + on the day
itself. \- so updating the page might not reach all invited guests \- show
locations on a map (church, party, possible accomodations) \- show schedule of
the day, when to be where, what happens... \- show contact info of relevant
people \- show possible accomodations (if guest need to book their rooms
themselves) including any blocked contingents and expiry date of those blocked
rooms

I hope that helps a bit...

(PS: would probably not pay for it since adding a page to any of my wordpress
systems or own HTML would be easier. Might use some free offer. You could make
money off the hotel bookings if the guests book trough your system. Check this
interview where the guy is doing it for conference organizers:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/stay22](https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/stay22))

------
tixocloud
Didn't use a website but used a ton of spreadsheets to keep track of tasks,
timelines and etc. Was gifted a wedding planning book but we never used it and
hiring a wedding planner was way too cost prohibitive.

If I were to use some sort of tool, it'd have to be as flexible and adaptable
like spreadsheets for me to keep track of all kinds of things.

------
sicelo
I remember reading this one here on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14101699](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14101699)

------
brudgers
If it were _me,_ I would put it on a Facebook page and call it a day.
Providing content to and among a loose network of individuals is when Facebook
excels. The 'among' aspect is particularly important because letting people
vote and comment and post messages is engaging and building all that in and
moderating it on a custom built website is 'non-trivial'. Odds are that
Facebook will provide better archiving over the years than with a bespoke
website simply due to costs and technical knowledge and an interest in
maintenance.

To a first approximation, the wedding is going to wind up on Facebook anyway.

Good luck.

